# TORONTO Vizsla Walk - Saturday, November 15th 2014



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

IT IS TIME TO GET ALL THE RED DOGS TOGETHER AGAIN!!!! 

What better way is there to celebrate the return of the Beaches off-lead area than to fill The Beach with Vizslas! 

We are teaming-up and combining efforts with Dave (Penny), Chris (Darby), Jill (Hudson) and Jennifer (the originator of the walk), for the walk this year and we hope to see you all out! 

You will note we also have a new email address for these events - <[email protected]> - so feel free to email us with any questions.


*DATE: Saturday, November 15th
TIME: 9:00AM. 
WHERE: Meet on the Boardwalk/Beach area at the bottom of Kenilworth Ave on the water side of the tennis courts. (MAP ATTACHED).
*

Directions if you are driving: Queen East and Woodbine, east on Queen, right (south) on any of the street on your right, DO NOT PASS KEW GARDENS PARK. Park around the tennis courts and make your way to the water!

Last walk there were 30 Vizslas out and it was a great time!

Lets hope for a beautiful day and we look forward to seeing you all.

Please confirm if you are coming so we can keep a running tally. Please feel free to extend this invite to all Vizslas - the more the merrier.

The Vizsla Team


----------



## DK519 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait! Hopefully Ruger will be out of his cone of shame by then!


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to bring Dexter and Reggie, but might not arrive until 9:30 (coming from out of town). 

I think Flash is also planning on going. 

I'll spread the word to other GTA vizslas that I know on instagram.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

DexterReggie said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be able to bring Dexter and Reggie, but might not arrive until 9:30 (coming from out of town).
> 
> I think Flash is also planning on going.
> 
> I'll spread the word to other GTA vizslas that I know on instagram.


Sounds great - looking forward to seeing you all (we will be walking West on the beach...I am sure you will see us !)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

My pics from today. Penny was wiped out!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

More!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Last pile


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

A shot of the whole group! I counted 38 crazy Vs in this photo!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! Looks like a great time!! Wish I lived closer to Toronto, because I'm sure Willie would have loved that party!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CRY HAVOC - Let Loose the HOUNDS from **** !! the pics make me SMILE !!!!!!!!


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great pics as usual Dave!! Thanks!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Great pics Dave! Thanks so much to the organizers and everyone that came out with their crazy red dogs.

Aspen went straight to his bed after the walk. A tired pup is a happy pup


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Great photos Dave - thanks so much! Was a great day!


----------

